# Best 'ard Boyz Lists



## CardShark (Dec 20, 2010)

So lets hear everyone's favorite (or least favorite if your fighting it) 'ard Boyz Lists.


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

Razorback Spam is always annoying. In razorback spam lists you use either Space Wolves or Blood Angels, and do your best to include as many razorbacks w/lascannon + TL plasmaguns as possible.

The Space Wolf version goes something like this:

Librarian

6 units x 5 Grey Hunters w/melta or flamer, razorback w/Las-plas

3 units x 3 Wolf Guard w/lightning claws, combi-flamer or melta, razorback w/Las-plas

3 units x 6 Long Fangs w/5 Missile Launchers, razorback w/Las-plas

If there's any leftover points you can add some land speeders w/CML as well.

This list is virtually unbeatable if your opponent is using any sort of normal/balanced mechanized army, monstrous creature lists, or any strategy that depends heavily on vehicles, since there's far too much anti-vehicle shooting in this list for their transports to survive. However, these lists get annihilated by horde/walker lists like this:

HQ

Big Mek w/KFF, burna, ‘eavy armor [105]
Big Mek w/KFF, burna, ‘eavy armor [105]

19 Grots w/1 runtherders [67]
19 Grots w/1 runtherders [67]
30 Shoota boyz w/3 rokkits, nob, powerklaw, bosspole [250]
30 Shoota boyz w/3 rokkits, nob, powerklaw, bosspole [250]
30 Shoota boyz w/3 rokkits, nob, powerklaw, bosspole [250]
30 Shoota boyz w/3 rokkits, nob, powerklaw, bosspole [250]

9 Lootas [135]
9 Lootas [135]
9 Lootas [135]

2 Deffkoptas w/1 buzzsaw [115]
2 Deffkoptas w/1 buzzsaw [115]
2 Deffkoptas w/1 buzzsaw [115]

3 Killa Kans w/grotzookas [135]
3 Killa Kans w/grotzookas [135]
3 Killa Kans w/grotzookas [135]

That's my army of choice, and it makes a mockery of razorback spam lists. However, any mission that depends on winning distant objectives is all but impossible for this list to win. Still, I'd rather draw once than lose 2-3 times, so this will be the list I'm using this year. ^_^

Here's another interesting Space Wolf list I've heard of:


Wolf Lord w/Thunderwolf Mount, 2 fenrisian wolves, saga of the bear, storm shield, powerfist 

Wolf Lord w/Thunderwolf Mount, 2 fenrisian wolves, saga of the beast slayer, storm shield, powerfist 

Wolf Lord w/Thunderwolf Mount, 2 fenrisian wolves, storm shield, frost axe 

Wolf Lord w/Thunderwolf Mount, 2 fenrisian wolves, saga of the wolfkin, storm shield, frost axe 

5 Grey Hunters w/meltagun, razorback w/LC + TL plasmagun 
5 Grey Hunters w/meltagun, razorback w/LC + TL plasmagun 


15 Fenrisian Wolves 
15 Fenrisian Wolves

5 Thunderwolf Cavalry w/3 storm shields, 1 powerfist 

6 Long Fangs w/5 missile launchers, razorback w/LC + TL plasmagun 
6 Long Fangs w/5 missile launchers, razorback w/LC + TL plasmagun 
6 Long Fangs w/5 missile launchers, razorback w/LC + TL plasmagun 

It's a variation of the first list, only it includes two units of fenrisian wolves and a unit of thunderwolves. 2 of the Lords go with each unit of fenrisian wolves. The idea is that the wolves absorb the damage from enemy shooting until they reach close combat. I've only heard of it in theory though, so I'm not sure how well it works in practice, considering that it only has 2 troop choices in it.


----------

